# I finally got some pictures



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

heres the thread about me buying the parents, and some pictures of them http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=162046

I wanted to get more shots today, but when I went in for close ups, the camera died. I waited all this time, for my baby mama to bring the camera, and she brought it dead. ERRRRRRR.

So I got what I could.

first, heres a basic drawing of how I have the tanks set up. 2 20longs, and a 10 in the middle. I wanted a spot to put any bullies, or runts(didn't come up). But now my next batch is gonna be hatching twards the end of the month, and thats when I plan on selling these, so its good to have space for overlap. The blue bar, is where the 48" reptisun 10.0 sits, and their basking areas are right under it, so I get 3 tanks to one UV light, and they are right under it 90% of the day.







she finally sent the one of the setup. She thought I took that one on accident because its so crappy looking. lol







then a reup of the parents, in case people want to see, but dont feel like clicking the link







Then my babies. They started coming out of eggs on the 1st, and took almost a week for the last ones to emerge. Sadly of 18 eggs, I lost an egg early, and 4 never hatched, but I have 13 healthy little bastards that are gonna start getting sold in a week or 2.





























I have crickets started breeding, and plan on using the money from the babies to buy 2 more adult females, cages, and lights. I'm just gonna go big with it.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

with 13 newborns I was going through 1000 1/4in crickets a week. Now they have doubled in size and I'm coming in 2 days short this week. So I ordered 1000 1/4in and 1000 1/2inchers for next week. Those 2 days are gonna cost a fortune, buying from a pet store. Hopefully in a month or 2, I'll have my colonies going strong, and wont have to buy them anymore.

By the way, sence this isn't a reptile forum, I figured a small plug would be ok. lllreptile.com has reptisun 10.0 bulbs half off, so there about $20 plus 5 or so for shipping(any size tubes), and crickets are 1000 of any size shipped to your house for $16.99. Talk about a life saver. If I had to pay $0.15 a cricket at the pet store, I'd be so far in the hole, its sick.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. Having a ton of babies like that must be cool.

Thinking about keeping any at all?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish I could keep them all.

But I want to make money doing this, so I'm gonna buy 2 more adult females, and their setups with the money. Then let my male get bizzy with them all.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL.

So you're not even going to keep 'just one'?









I definitely could NOT part with them all. It's the first babies you've hatched out. C'mon. You know you wanna.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

nice job man its always cool to breed something .but im with mettle ya gotta keep "just one" lol good luck


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

It is really tempting, and if I do, I already know what one it will be. I have one that doesn't have stripes on its tail, its more of a broken pattern. I might keep the one with the odd tail markings, because he is one of the biggest, and has much brighter patterns on him. I think once it sheds a couple times, its gonna look really good.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

any pics of the individual with the tail markings? sounds awesome


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

^ not at the moment, but if I keep him(I think I'm gonna), I'll get some after he has a shed or 2. Baby beardies dont really show what they are gonna look like until then.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

KEEP IT.

And show us pics.


----------

